# Diseño de circuitos con puertas logicas



## cc1234 (Feb 7, 2008)

Buenas! Soy nuevo en el foro y antes que anda queria saludar a toda esta gran comunidad! Queria felicitar a los creadores del foro y a toda su gente por ser uno de los mejores foros de electronica de la red.

Soy estudiante de electronica y queria prguntarles si existe algun software que realice circuitos electronicos con puertas logicas? Por ejemplo para resolver un ejercicios del siguiente estilo:

"Diseñar un circuito combinacional que tenga salida 1 si la entrada BCD es multiplo de 2 y 0 en diferente caso. Solo usar puertas NOR"

Saludos y disculpen la molestia!

GRACIAS!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2008)

Ese enunciado, es broma?


----------



## Lisandro Martínez Zapata (Feb 7, 2008)

Eduardo, el foro es para eso para salir de dudas, ninguno nació aprendido o feu que tu naciste aprendido? me parece que el compañero es claro con lo que quiere por que no le damos una respuesta clara.
CC1234 busca el la red el software CIRCUIT MAKER, este me ayuda demasiado.saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2008)

Lisandro, pregunto eso porque o bien dio como ejemplo el primer enunciado que le vino a la cabeza o bien es una broma.

Ahi esta la solucion:


----------



## cc1234 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gracias Lisandro por la ayuda, voy a buscar ese software. Eduardo... no es una broma.. disculpa si mis conocimientos no estan tan avanzados como los tuyos, pero recien comienzo en esto, no quise preguntar una tonteria ni nada menos.

Tampoco creo que esa sea la solucion, es algo un poco mas compleja que ese dibujo que diste tu. Gracias igual.

Saludos!


----------



## cc1234 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lisandro, me baje el Circuit Maker 2000 y lo instale en mi PC. Pero sinceramente no supe usarlo para resolver esa clase de ejercicios, me puedes dar una mano? Disculpa por la molestia! y muchas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2008)

cc1234 dijo:
			
		

> Tampoco creo que esa sea la solucion, es algo un poco mas compleja ...


Entonces ese enunciado esta mal copiado o incompleto.

En todo numero BCD multiplo de 2 el bit menos significativo es SIEMPRE 0.  En los otros numeros (los impares) es SIEMPRE 1.

Que significa esto?  Que si haces el planteo convencional con tablas de verdad y mapas de Karnaugh,  los tres bits mas significativos se simplifican y todo lo que te queda es:
Q = *a      (lease "a negado", es el bit menos significativo)

Si te da otra cosa mas complicada es porque no supiste aprovechar las redundancias, es decir, asignarle a las entradas imposibles (de 1010 a 1111) la salida mas conveniente.


----------



## cc1234 (Feb 7, 2008)

Tenes razon Eduardo. Esta mal copiado, es multiplos de 3 y no de 2. Pido disculpas. Y BCD es de 4 entradas es correcto no?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2008)

Si, BCD es de 0 a 9 (0000 a 1001)

Ahora con multiplo de 3  tiene aspecto de ejercicio.

Dibujas el Karnaugh ,  unos en 3 6 y 9 , ceros en 0 1 2 4 5 7 8,  redundancia en el resto.
Agrupas y te queda Q = D3·D0 + /D2·D1·D0 + D2·D1·/D0
Aplicas De Morgan a cada mintern y te llenas de compuertas.

Si a 0000 tambien se lo considera multiplo (depende a que apunto el profesor) le ecuacion es
Q = D3·D0 + /D2·D1·D0 + D2·D1·/D0 + /D3·/D2·/D1·/D0


----------



## cc1234 (Feb 7, 2008)

Gracias por la rapida respuesta Eduardo, ahora bien, mi pregunta no era sobre ese ejercicio puntualmente, si no sobre esa clases de ejercicios. Quiero resolverlo y comprobarlos con algun software, existe alguno para esto?

Gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 7, 2008)

No se si te referis a una simulacion circuital o directamente ingresando las ecuaciones. 
Que trabajen solo con las ecuaciones debe haber pero yo no conozco ninguno.
Para la simulacion del circuito te vas a: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/programas-simulacion-diseno-circuitos-electronicos-19/ y tenes una lista bastante amplia.


----------



## Edgar Manzo (Feb 20, 2008)

puedes bajar el software del logo siemens en la pagina siemens.com.mx este utiliza simbologia en bit y tiene compuertas logicas es facil de utilizar, espero te sirva

saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola, este tema me parece muy interesante.
Recién me estoy iniciando en la electrónica digital, pero no sé que números de circuitos integrados con puertas lógicas.
Si alguien conoce los números más usados, por favor, que me lo diga.
Como  74HCxx


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola amigos de FDE!

Navegando en google he encontrado algo extremadamente interesante!
Uuna página web que es un smulador de puertas lógicas!
Así podeis provar vuestros circuitos sin gastaros dinero, y sin tener que instalar simuladores.

Esta es la página:

http://joshblog.net/projects/logic-gate-simulator/Logicly.html

Saludos


----------

